# Boiling yard eggs



## preachergirl09 (Aug 19, 2013)

I have found that yard eggs make wonderful cakes. But when i boil them they dont "peel out" very well.Usually i end up losing most of the egg with the shell..lol....Do you guys have any tips for boiling fresh yard eggs. Im wanting to do some pickled eggs so they need to peel good u know...lol...thanks


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I have found that the eggs should be older for boiling. Some people say about 2 weeks is best. Personally I can never keep eggs that long to try it out, we eat way to many


----------



## preachergirl09 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks . I boiled about 2 doz eggs to do pickled eggs and was soooo disapointed when a third of them didnt peel right. Im definatly gonna start boiling oldest ones first. Oh and i tryd boiln some duck eggs and omg you cant peel them they are so tough...lol


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

lol yeah the ducks eggs have very thick shells. I usually use my duck eggs for frying or baking. Fried duck eggs are my favorite over the chicken eggs. I have geese added to the flock this year and can't wait to see how a goose egg tastes


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

This may or may not help...

http://www.chickenforum.com/f35/how-hard-boil-eggs-80/


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I was told by a chef that you need to boil the water first, then put the eggs into the boiling water. It also helps if the eggs are a little older like a week. Makes a big difference.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> I was told by a chef that you need to boil the water first, then put the eggs into the boiling water. It also helps if the eggs are a little older like a week. Makes a big difference.


That's what I do and it works well for me.


----------



## preachergirl09 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks alot u guys for the great tips!!!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

You need to wait at least three days for the membrane to detach a little from the shell.


----------



## scosha (May 19, 2013)

Thanks, learned something new yay.


----------



## preachergirl09 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks. I tried boiling the older eggs first. They still didnt peel well. Guess ill just buy store eggs for boiling...lol


----------



## BirdManSamiJD (Sep 19, 2012)

I Have Found That If I Slighty Crack The Eggs First & Boil For 12 Mins. They Peel Very Easily And I Don't Lose Any Of The Egg!


----------



## Hook (Jun 26, 2012)

Drop you eggs from boiling water into cold water bath. add ice and keep the water cold for about 20 minutes. Keep adding ice as it melts. Your eggs will peel like store bought eggs


----------



## zincsulfate (Jun 3, 2013)

kahiltna_flock said:


> That's what I do and it works well for me.


quite agree.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I've heard putting baking soda in the water while boiling helps.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I had boiled some and then put them in the fridge... They were laid that day.. They peeled perfectly 2days later


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

I recently found out a way to cook freshly laid eggs that are super easy to peel. The shell comes away from the egg perfect every time 
They turn out just like your regular hard boiled egg and you place them into a cold water bath, before you peel them, to prevent over cooking & discolouration.

The trick is to steam them. I used a small sized pot (18cm) with a (pot) steamer on top. Have the water boiling before you place the steamer on top of the pot of boiling water. My eggs vary from 30 grams to 55 grams, and take 12 to 14 minutes to cook through to 'hard boiled'. (I usually do 6 to 8 eggs at once, removing smaller eggs a minute or two before the larger ones)
The recipe I came across stated 18 mins but I figured that they were using larger eggs.
By far the easiest way to get perfect to peel freshly laid eggs I have tried.


----------

